# The Ruger SR22 is my new toy.



## 870ShellShucker

I recently went to Bass Pro and checked out every .22LR caliber handgun they had. I absolutely loved the slabside Browning Buckmark, and I also liked the Ruger 22/45 with the bull barrel. But the one I kept going back to was the Ruger SR22. I just couldn't bring myself to buy one of the other guns instead. I've never been a fan of plastic guns, but I have started to recognize the convenience of a lightweight gun that can be carried unoticed all day long if you have a CC license. 

If the zombie invasion starts tomorrow I want my 1911, but the SR22 is everything that my 1911 isn't. Cheap to shoot. Super Small and Lightweight. Double-Action first shot. 10+1 Capacity. Ambidextrous safety / decocker. Ambidextrous magazine release. 3 Dot Sights adjustable for Windage and Elevation. 2 Interchangeable Grips. Interchangeable Magazine Extensions. A Rail. 2 Magazines and a Padded Ruger Gun Case.

I put one magazine of Winchester 40 Grain LRN through it with no problems.
I put one magazine of Remington 36 Grain JHP through it with no problems.

Oh the fun we will have together!!!


----------



## BillytheKidder

I am delighted with mine. Had a few feeding problems in the first couple hundred rounds (always the first round of a magazine) no problems for the most recent 3-400 rounds.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

I installed the larger of the two grips, and I installed the magazine extensions that give additional support for your little finger. It fits my hand well now, and it is incredibly lightweight. It's unreal how easy it is to forget about it while it's in a side holster. You forget that it's even there.


----------



## Lateck

Congrats on the new Ruger....
I've been eyeing one myself.

Shoot straight and Safe,

Lateck,


----------



## EB

I'm eyeing the SR22 as an early purchase once I get my license. Congrats on the purchase-I'm glad you like it!


----------



## bubbinator

Haven't seen the Ruger yet, but in 3 Gun Mag articles the Walther P22 beat it! I have one of those, 4 yrs old and as yet no malfuntions with any ammo of any kind. Does Ruger have a light rail? Walther P22 does.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

The Ruger SR22 does have a light rail, and I read a magazine article where it was stated that "the Ruger SR22 is the gun that the Walther P22 should have been".


----------



## genesis

For those interested in the Ruger SR22, here is an excellent half hour evaluation of it by Hickok45.
He has 646 videos of gun evaluations on youtube and does an excellent job of reviewing a gun.

Don <><


----------



## recoilguy

I like the SR22......I have shot it and it is nice. The first double action pull is pretty heavy though like what 80 pounds or something? after that the S/A is nice and crisp.
The gun is very accurate for me.
RCG


----------



## bcd02

I bought a sr22 2 months ago and I love it.
Increadibly fun to shoot. And so far very reliable (around 1000 rounds through it)
This is the first small caliber handgun I've owned and its rediculoulsy fun. I love my .357 and .45, but for just plain shooting this one is probably more enjoyable. A lot of that probably has to do with the fact that when I blow through a 10rnd mag in 3 seconds I don't have to feel guilty about having shot $4 worth of ammo that fast.
Also with virtually no recoil its silly easy to stay on target.
While it is small, with the larger grip and grip extension put on it still manages to work pretty well for my rather large hands.
Also another big positive about it is that its great for begginers to learn on, and for kids or women.
Recently I've been teaching a few friends kids how to shoot, and also a few other friends and my girl friend. And teaching anyone, especially a smaller person, to shoot with a .45 m&p or a colt trooper mkIII is a challenge. The grips are generally way to big for them, the gun to heavy, and the recoil way too much.
But the sr22 has been pretty awesome so far for teaching people to shoot, and for the kids and my girl friend.
I would definitly recommend anyone whose looking into a 22 semi auto pistol to give a long hard look at the sr22. 
Many 22s have ammo tollerance issues and will jam with most cheap brands. So far I've been firing only cheap ammo and mine has been golden.
The only real complaint is the safety/decocker position. It is opposite of most frame mounted safety/decockers. 
Down is safe and up is fire, whereas most other pistols it is the opposite.
This isnt an issue for me since my other pistols are revolvers or striker fired pistols with no safety or pistols with frame mounted safety/decockers.


----------



## RugerP95

I carry a Ruger P95 currently. I am looking to get a .22 cal just for plinking and cross-training. I am torn between the SR22, and the M&P 22. I need help on deciding.


----------



## Haas

That is a really neat looking gun. Hickock can get a little long winded, but never boring, and it's all good information. You just gotta set aside time to watch his vids. I've seen a lot of them.

Anyway, congrats on the purchase. Pretty cool!!!


----------



## charlessummers

Long time lurker... first time responder... but I've got to comment on the SR22P here. I picked one up last weekend at a gun show as an Impulse buy. We waited a week to shoot it and finally took them out yesterday afternoon for a little Father,son, daughter time at the range. The SR22 quickly became my daughters favorite gun, even over my beloved MKIII. I've got to admit that it's a pretty sweet gun, and since my daughter liked it so much, I'll probably have to buy another one if I'm ever going to get to shoot it. Between the three of us, we put over 2000 round through three pistols, the third being a Baretta Neos, and probably only had about three FTE's the whole day. No problems whatsoever with the Rugers! 

The trigger pull is a little long when shooting double-action, but you can alway start with single action too. I was worried about the aluminum slide after reading some other comments, but when we broke them down for cleaning, everything was perfect.


----------



## bcd02

As an update on my sr22:
I took a friends kid shooting last week. The kid is 8 years old, but very small for his age so he's more like the size of a 5 or 6 year old.
I hadn't cleaned the pistol in about 500 rounds.
This was the kids first time shooting a pistol and he was pretty nervous about it. He was holding it with bent elbows and a weak grip (even for a little kid)
All these factors combined caused the pistol to FTE about every other shot.
I was finally able to get him to straighten his arms out more and that mostly fixed the problem, but every now and then he would bend his arms again and get a FTE again.
On the plus side he learned how to do immediate action after a miss fire pretty well.
So as a heads up to all. If the pistol is dirty and somone is using a weak armed/handed hold on the pistol it can still jam.
I had never had a problem before that day with it so I am not concerened at all. This is just something for people to be aware of, this pistol is not infallible.


----------



## LePetomane

I bought one earlier this year. It is a fun gun to shoot and unlike my .44 magnum, it won't send you to the poorhouse. Well made (what I would expect from Ruger) cheap to shoot and very accurate. I owned a Single Six a while back and I am having a lot more fun with this.


----------



## Shinytop

Just bought one and have one trip to the range, 400 rounds. Love it, fun to shoot. Reminds me why I like DA/SA.


----------



## bkdexter79

I bought the SR22 this past week and then the shock factor set in: NO FRICKIN AMMO ANYWHERE! 
I managed to scrounge up 250 rounds of Aguila 22 LR, which I was told is bottom barrel crap. I took it to the range and put them all through the gun without 1 FTF. 2 rounds were duds although that has nothing to do with the weapon itself. 

Outstanding plinker at 15 yrds!


----------



## Younguy

I bought my SR22 last year and I really enjoy it. This keeps me looking on GunBroker.com to see prices and I see several SR22's for sale listed as having threaded barrels. Can someone tell me why this would be a good thing? I may be niave about this option, I thought the only thing you would thread a barrel for is to attach a silencer like in James Bond. My feeling is , silencer on a .22 ? There has to be another reason. 

Looking for ammo eveywhere as well. 22lr, 9mm, .38 all out of stock. Got 100 rounds of 9mm on backorder at Bass for $51 Good as it gets now-a-days. I'll keep looking.


----------



## ronmail65

Yes, I got my SR22 a couple of months ago. Only shot it a couple of times and it's been great. 

It's my 3rd semi-auto 22 in the last couple of years. I started with a Sig Mosquito, but it's inflexibility with ammo and a trigger that I didn't care for led me to trade it for a Ruger MkIII Target. The MkIII was great! I loved everything about it except cleaning it!! Cleaning it was so bad that I would avoid shooting it so I wouldn't have to clean it. Enter the SR22.


----------



## plp

Younguy said:


> I bought my SR22 last year and I really enjoy it. This keeps me looking on GunBroker.com to see prices and I see several SR22's for sale listed as having threaded barrels. Can someone tell me why this would be a good thing? I may be niave about this option, I thought the only thing you would thread a barrel for is to attach a silencer like in James Bond. My feeling is , silencer on a .22 ? There has to be another reason.
> 
> Looking for ammo eveywhere as well. 22lr, 9mm, .38 all out of stock. Got 100 rounds of 9mm on backorder at Bass for $51 Good as it gets now-a-days. I'll keep looking.


A silenced .22LR is the weapon of choice for Israeli intelligence and was used by our own Special Forces during Vietnam for up close and personal work, see the Ruger Amphibian. It is also a great weapon for varmint control if dealing with large numbers, doesn't spook the rest of the population as much as an unsilenced weapon.

I had an interesting conversation with a young man yesterday whose CCW is a .45ACP. When I mentioned my wife carries a SR-22 he was on the verge of foaming at the mouth until I explained she is shooting consistent 2 inch groups rapid fire at 7 yards, due to the fact she can control it better than anything else she has tried. She also hit 3 out of ten clay pigeons stuck to the berm at the range at 120 YARDS, not something I'd advocate as anything more than a parlor trick but a fun exercise nonetheless. I didn't hit a single one with my P-89, kicked up a lot of dirt but nothing on target.

The objective is to hit what you aim at, and the SR-22 has well proved in my household it can do that day in, day out.


----------



## Younguy

I never Knew that. I stand informed and with a higher regard for my SR-22.


----------



## berettatoter

Here is my SR-22...

I especially like the fact that Ruger included two magazines and two styles of base plates for those magazines.:smt1099


----------



## Trekman

IF theres is a bad gun in the batch of any model or make, I seem to get it. My SR22 it a train wreck. Trigger does not engage unless I drop the magazine between each shot. I have screwed with it, taken it back to the gun shop I bought it from and they told me to call Ruger. I am sure they will make right by it, but crap, right out of the box I have issues.


----------



## berettatoter

Trekman said:


> IF theres is a bad gun in the batch of any model or make, I seem to get it. My SR22 it a train wreck. Trigger does not engage unless I drop the magazine between each shot. I have screwed with it, taken it back to the gun shop I bought it from and they told me to call Ruger. I am sure they will make right by it, but crap, right out of the box I have issues.


Man that sucks! So far no issues with mine. Let us know how this turns out for you...I'm curious to see how Ruger does you.


----------



## TurboHonda

Trekman said:


> IF theres is a bad gun in the batch of any model or make, I seem to get it. My SR22 it a train wreck. Trigger does not engage unless I drop the magazine between each shot. I have screwed with it, taken it back to the gun shop I bought it from and they told me to call Ruger. I am sure they will make right by it, but crap, right out of the box I have issues.


Here's the problem. Ruger had a batch of bad magazines. The magazine shoulder that engages the mag ejection/safety release has an incorrect radius. It is riding past the button. When you insert the magazine it will sometimes side load the button and engage it. Then, the first shot allows the button to ride past the magazine shoulder. I called Ruger, who had previously been exchanging the defective mags with no questions asked, and they wanted me to send the gun in for evaluation. They want to cover their mistake with your inconvenience. I told them no and modified the magazine myself. A slight bend of the magazine shoulder will fix the problem.


----------



## Trekman

Got the Gun back and works great. I am very impressed with the Ruger customer service. I had a problem with their product and they fixed it. I will buy another Ruger based on good customer service.


----------



## Pat Az

While I was at a local gun store getting some night sights installed I told my wife to find a gun she liked. She has bad wrists when
it comes to racking a slide, she picked the SR 22 and loves it, I do too, we might need another one.


----------



## lowendrider

Been eyeing an SR22 myself. It just may be my next Ruger..


----------



## BigCityChief

I really enjoy my SR22 pistol and I'm impressed with its solid performance.


----------



## Scorpion8

bubbinator said:


> ....but in 3 Gun Mag articles the Walther P22 beat it!





870ShellShucker said:


> ...and I read a magazine article where it was stated that "the Ruger SR22 is the gun that the Walther P22 should have been".


Both of them are superb and fun little guns. Bascially interchangeable in fun and utility. Don't skimp, get both!


----------



## aarondhgraham

*I bought a raspberry colored SR-22,,,*

I have several duty style 22 pistols:

Beretta 87
CZ-75B Kadet
Bersa Thunder 22
Raspberry Ruger SR-22

I bought it on a whim after I received a small windfall of cash,,,
There was just something about a raspberry gun,,,
My lady friends just love shooting it.

I can't say that it is my favorite .22 pistol,,,
But it's getting as much range time as any of mine.

I work at Ok State in a student computer lab,,,
I've been taking undergrads to the range for several years.

My nickel plated Bersa was the favorite of the ladies,,,
Now they all gravitate towards that Ruger,,,
I guess color does make a difference,,,
I was just tired of black/blue.

If it gets more women involved in shooting,,,
The money I paid for it was well spent.

And there is the fact that it has been dead on reliable,,,
It's the only .22 semi I own that will cycle Remington Golden Bullets,,,
It also runs perfectly on Federal Bulk, Remington LRN Mil-Surp, and of course CCI Mini Mags.

It's the .22 pistol that lives in the trunk of my car,,,
Just for those impromptu range trips.

Aarond

.


----------



## wnppmy

Wonder if that's my issue, mine does well, then things hang up even two in a row, also noticed mine dislikes hollow points. If its picky on ammo, rather move on to a reliable one, as revolvers.


----------

